# Sweet Shorts Man



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

The Sweet Shambala Neoprene Kayaking Shorts Review
Boating shorts are boating shorts right? All board shorts are created equal?

Well, not really... While there are plenty of great options for kayaking trunks, there are also some important features that often get overlooked when shopping for an item as simple as shorts. The Sweet Shambala's are the...................

Sweet Shambala Kayak Shorts Review


----------

